# Will Putin Bring Down Hillary?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I certainly hope this happens.

Auntie, the video explains how Russia is going to do a "data-dump" of all the Hillary emails they hacked and found.

Please, let this be true!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When I glanced at the title of this thread my first reaction was to gag...that would NOT be safe and tasty....

Then I saw the word "bring" and realized I had, yet again, misread a thread...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> When I glanced at the title of this thread my first reaction was to gag...that would NOT be safe and tasty....
> 
> Then I saw the word "bring" and realized I had, yet again, misread a thread...


Sick. Pure sickness runs through your mind.

That's as sick as eating a greasy pork chop from a dirty ashtray while watching Rosey O'Donnell's gynecologist earn his paycheck.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Sick. Pure sickness runs through your mind.
> 
> That's as sick as eating a greasy pork chop from a dirty ashtray while watching Rosey O'Donnell's gynecologist earn his paycheck.


I'm glad I'm alone, puking while laughing is never flattering...^^^^


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

If I were Putin, I would want the dumb broad to be President. Easy pickings with her.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I had heard speculation that Putin and Russia may look to publically dump the emails and other data that they got from Clinton. Maybe sideways through Wikileaks?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I'm glad I'm alone, puking while laughing is never flattering...^^^^


I was on a plane ride with a friend, one day. He seemed to be getting a tad sick, so I started making sickening comments. That was the one that broke the camel's back. All he had a a barf bag was a small box of Klennex. The little box was wholly inadequate.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Sick. Pure sickness runs through your mind.
> 
> That's as sick as eating a greasy pork chop from a dirty ashtray while watching Rosey O'Donnell's gynecologist earn his paycheck.


Don't you mean Rosies proctologist?

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Not only will Mrs Clinton be out manuvered by Putin, she is his Uranium dealer. More money to the Clintons and more uranium and international prestige to Putin and Russia. Truly a win win situation for the Clintons and Putin.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I assure you, Russia, China, N. Korea, and about all of the Middle East are so looking forward to a Hillary presidency.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

@Denton - thank you


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I doubt it. I'm sure they will own her. If she becomes president they will let her know what they have. If she wants to avoid impeachment and removal from office she will play nice.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow! This thread needs to be put into the bunker, then classified top secret and moved onto Hillary's private server so everyone can see.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

If I was Putin I would keep everything and help her get elected. Then I would threaten her and I get what I wanted. Blackmail is effective in politics, we see it all the time. It makes my brain hurt to think like a lying politician.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Auntie said:


> If I was Putin I would keep everything and help her get elected. Then I would threaten her and I get what I wanted. Blackmail is effective in politics, we see it all the time. It makes my brain hurt to think like a lying politician.


Why not do both? Putin is no dummy.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I hope she rots in jail .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> I hope she rots in jail .


She'll never rot in jail. There's a place that rhymes with jail, and she might end up there. The only thing that will keep her away from Hell is if she responds positively to the urgings of the Holy Spirit.

You Christians have more power than you understand. Pray for her. You have power and authority in this world. She may have freedom of choice, but make her suffer for resisting the Holy Spirit!


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

As someone who does not believe in the Holy Spirit blah blah blah

Praying for someone who doesn't believe, wishing the Holy Spirit to convict someone, that does nothing for the unbeliever...

It only gives false hope for the believer


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^^ Just made another "list". My list.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

We need a French-Style revolution. Overthrow the royals, like the Clintons, Bush's, Kennedys, Rockefellers, and especially...the Kardashians!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> We need a French-Style revolution. Overthrow the royals, like the Clintons, Bush's, Kennedys, Rockefellers, and especially...the Kardashians!


So drag them out into the streets and stretch their necks?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Double post.


----------

